# Please read/ Help stop the madness



## Foxrod5.0 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.brianmunzlinger.com/contact-us.html
[email protected]


----------



## Schoeny (9 mo ago)

How did this ever turn out?


----------



## karstic (8 mo ago)

They've tried (and succeeded) with a lot of comparable degradation of natural resources management in Wisconsin. 

It's important, however, for hunters to be aware of where this is actually coming from. These maneuvers are pushed by big corporate natural resource extractors, not animal rights groups.


----------

